# KUALA LUMPUR | The Era | 63 fl x 2 | 57 fl x 2 | 53 fl x 2 | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6W75jjRU4
> 
> http://erabegins.com





W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/JKGLandBerhad/


..


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sep 2020

from JKG land
















Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

JKG Land launches residential Phase 2 of The ERA @ Duta North


PETALING JAYA (Jan 26): JKG Land Bhd launched Phase 2 (residential phase) of The ERA @ Duta North on Jan 21. The phase consists of Towers C and D, which have 956 units of serviced apartments sized between 645 and 1,334 sq ft with a starting price of RM490,900.According to a statement, The ERA @...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------

